# Smart stay



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

How well is smart stay working for other people? I haven't ever seen it do anything. Isn't it supposed to have an eye notification when it sees you?

The Galaxy


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a useless gimmick. Maybe it'll get better later though.


----------



## Husker_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

It does. A little eyeball icon flashes in the notification bar. It happens to me quite often If Im reading something and I dont touch the screen. Wouldnt call it useless or a gimmick. Id call it a nice feature.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

In theory its a useful feature... I was just wondering if it ever works for anyone?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it works for me most of the time if I'm reading something longer for like 15 seconds or so

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I set my screen timeout to 5 minutes. Could that have anything to do with it not working? Does it only come on if it would otherwise be turning off the screen?

The Galaxy


----------



## Foxalot (Aug 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I set my screen timeout to 5 minutes. Could that have anything to do with it not working? Does it only come on if it would otherwise be turning off the screen?
> 
> The Galaxy


Yes. When the screen timeout is up and the screen would normally be turning off, it first checks to see if you're looking at the screen and displays the eye icon in the statusbar. If you aren't looking (or it can't make out your eyes well enough) the screen will turn off like it's supposed to--otherwise it will keep the screen on and redo the eye check every (in my experience) 10 seconds or so.

Anyway I've found it to be quite useful. I have my screen timeout on 30 secs for reasons relating to battery life, but because of smartstay I am only very infrequently interrupted by a screen shutoff.


----------



## Brandonr91 (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep in mind the front camera must be able to see and track your eyes. If this does not happen the function allows the screen to shut off.

Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Brandonr91 said:


> Keep in mind the front camera must be able to see and track your eyes. If this does not happen the function allows the screen to shut off.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


This. If it's pitch black it won't work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It pretty much never worked for me (in daylight with my face right in front of my phone). I always thought it was nothing more than a gimmick.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Works for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dcox28 (Nov 16, 2011)

Never worked for me either. I see the eye Icon show everytime the screen is about to timeout but it never catches my eyes in broad daylight with my face in front of the screen. It just checks and then goes to sleep anyway.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Im not exactly sure how i feel about it. I rarely find myself NOT touching the screen for a 15-45 second interval, which it appears this feature needs. I just think that sammy has been playing with their recognition software, ie s-voice, smile catcher on camera, eye-catcher. A lot of concepts have developed more usability over time. Take dropdown widgets for example. The ones on my s3 look like they are straight from aosp. I think its fair to say that we should not write these smaller features off in infancy due to limited usablity, as they are at minimum a sign of innovation, gimmicky or otherwise. And as with all android innovations, someone will run with it. Ya never know, it may use such sensory data to smart kill unneded background apps/services to save battery because it can tell youre read an article/book and dont need bluetooth, gps, facebook and youtube running.

Tracking your eye may even extend to disabled users send blink commands to control their devices. Be creative! And less bitchy.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

on those of you who say it works (and those who say it doesn't) do you wear glasses? I'm one of those that I'm not sure it really works, then thought that maybe my glasses are causing the problems. I have seen the little eye icon, however, once it flashes, my screen will dim (always) and am pretty certain it doesn't always stay on.

just a thought,


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> on those of you who say it works (and those who say it doesn't) do you wear glasses? I'm one of those that I'm not sure it really works, then thought that maybe my glasses are causing the problems. I have seen the little eye icon, however, once it flashes, my screen will dim (always) and am pretty certain it doesn't always stay on.
> 
> just a thought,


From what I have read in reviews ( I have not used it much) you pretty much need the right lighting and looking strait at the phone. I'm sure there might be glare or reflection from your glass that could be causing an issue.


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It pretty much never worked for me (in daylight with my face right in front of my phone). I always thought it was nothing more than a gimmick.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Same here. I was in a well-lit room looking directly at my phone, the eye flashed, and the screen turned off. I repeated the test again. It failed again, and I turned Smart Stay off. It's a shame, too, because it had worked at least twice a couple days earlier. I don't wear glasses, so that's not the reason it failed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> on those of you who say it works (and those who say it doesn't) do you wear glasses? I'm one of those that I'm not sure it really works, then thought that maybe my glasses are causing the problems. I have seen the little eye icon, however, once it flashes, my screen will dim (always) and am pretty certain it doesn't always stay on.
> 
> just a thought,


Good thought. But it doesn't work for me and I don't wear glasses. I should be about the ideal use case. Just never worked reliably, and I stuck unrooted/stock for MUCH longer than I usually do (1-2 weeks).


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

Works great for me. Doesn't work in the dark, but that should be an obvious pitfall. Otherwise, it's pretty good about staying on when I am looking at the screen. It will turn off if I turn away, however.

I wear glasses 95% of the time.

I believe the eye appears when it checks for a face, but not necessarily. when it detects one. I've seen the eye flash on several occasions where it proceeded to turn the screen off.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

It works extremely well for me. I use a 30 second screen timeout, so I see it keeping the device awake all the time. It even works in the dark when the phone is right in my face. I want this in AOSP.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Brandonr91 (Jul 19, 2012)

To all of you replying... Part of the front camera's ability to track your eyes has to do with several things.

1.0 - How far the device is from your face is a factor. If its too close it obviously can't track your eyes and if it's too far the same can be easily said. I would suggest keeping it the phone a minimum of a foot away from your face and no more than a foot and a half.

1.5 - Also, keep in mind that for this device to function in conjuction with this feature, one should be holding the device so that the middle of the screen is at eye level and thus the camera is closer to ones brows, slightly above the eyes.

2.0 - Following after 1.0 and 1.5 Is the lighting conditions present. It can be safely said that "reading light" conditions s for reading a paperback book are necessary for it to be able to differentiate your eyes from the rest of your face. No, your screen light does not do a good enough job of this by itself. However, I have had it work in the dark too, but it seems to catch more under fair light surroundings.

These are my finding I hope they help.

Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


----------



## Afbengochea (May 14, 2012)

Works for me but there's an app that does the same thing. It's called iseeyou. If anything try that and see if it works better for you


----------

